# Auxiliary Power Outlet



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I've realized the outlets don't provide power when the vehicle is off. This is going to be hard to get used to, as I'd become quite accustomed to using them in my G5 when the vehicle was off, especially to charge things when camping. 

I'd heard somewhere that this is an easy mod for the dealership to make, to allow power when the car is off. Anyone know anything about this? Is it easy or can it be costly?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> I've realized the outlets don't provide power when the vehicle is off. This is going to be hard to get used to, as I'd become quite accustomed to using them in my G5 when the vehicle was off, especially to charge things when camping.
> 
> I'd heard somewhere that this is an easy mod for the dealership to make, to allow power when the car is off. Anyone know anything about this? Is it easy or can it be costly?


I dont know if your local dealership would do it but its not that hard of a modification to do. My guess is your local stereo installation place would do it for 50 bucks.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a small inverter (12V DC to 120V AC) with 2 small clamps that hook right on to the Battery terminals. I usually have that with me when I'm camping to charge my stuff.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

like a rescue jump pack ?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

xuanie said:


> like a rescue jump pack ?


I have one of these

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

i did some googling and its possible but its different for every car (regarding making it always on) 

but yeah if you go camping i would invest in a nice inverter like this one. We used it when i drove my grandparents up from Florida to move to IL i used this exact model to keep my grandfathers oxygen machine going.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

A rescue jump pack give you power without needing your car battery.
its main purpose is to give your car a jump when your car dies.
but also has a 12v port to charge your cellphone (or whatever accessories u have) if its dead and u need to call for help, also has a light, for when you're stuck in the dark.
all u do is plug it into the wall to charge it up.

like this one lol $20 more. Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

dag, i want one now.. LOL


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

xuanie said:


> A rescue jump pack give you power without needing your car battery.
> its main purpose is to give your car a jump when your car dies.
> but also has a 12v port to charge your cellphone (or whatever accessories u have) if its dead and u need to call for help, also has a light, for when you're stuck in the dark.
> all u do is plug it into the wall to charge it up.
> ...


I have one of these and it works just great!!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

why dont you jump a wire from another fuse that has power when the car is off, to fuse 6(the power outlets).


That is an easy modification if I've ever seen one


----------

